# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  पोंजी है कमाई का सब्जबाग

## dkj

पोंजी है कमाई का सब्जबाग











नेट्वर्किंग का मायाजाल

----------


## dkj

पोंजी स्कीम, पिरामिड स्कीम, मल्टी लेवल मार्केटिंग या नेटवर्क मार्केटिंग सिस्टम यह ऐसा धंधा या बिजनेस है, जिसके जरिये लोगों को सपने दिखाकर लूटा जाता है। पोंजी स्कीम का सब्जबाग मानों यूं होता है कि एक भिखारी भी कुछ ही महीनों में अरबपति बन जाएगा। यह एक तरह से सुनियोजित कॉरपोरेट ठगी का मॉडल है।

----------


## dkj

नेटवर्क व्यवसाय या मल्टी लेवल मार्कटिंग जो की व्यवसाय के दृष्टि कोण से वेध नहीं है आज देश के हर शहर – गावं में पाव पसार चूका है | इस व्यवसाय से जुड़े चंद सकरात्मक सोच वाले लोग़ (जो की अपनी अज्ञानता के चलते स्वयम को सकरात्मक सोच का मानते है ) झूटी कम्पनियो के झांसे में आकर बेरोजगारो का आर्थिक व मानसिक बलात्कार करने में लगे है | इस प्रकार की कम्पनियाँ न केवल लोगो को गुमराह करती है अपितु उनका भविषय भी अंधकारमय कर देती है | आपकी सदस्यता शुल्क के रूप में ये आपसे मोटी रकम एठ लेते है तथा बदले में आपको वह सामान थमा दिया जाता है जो एक मध्य वर्गीय परिवार की जरूरत से कोसो दूर होता है, जो न निगले बने न थूके बने | कोइ पेंनट-कोट कोई कार-वाश, कोइ सोने का ख्वाब, कोइ यंत्र कोइ सर्वे का झुनझुना दे रहा है | आप को इसके अतिरिक्त मिलता है एक बेह्तरीन प्लान पैसे छापने का | एक ऐसा व्यवसाय जिसमे आपार सम्भावनाये है, जिसमे न कोइ आपका मालिक है न नोकर | आप अपने मालिक स्यम है| सब के पास सिमित समय है परन्तु आपके पास सिर्फ अब २४ घंटे नहीं, अनगिनत लोग़ अनगिनत मस्तिक्ष आपके वव्साय को बढाने में दिन रात लगे है | बस करना क्या है अपने जैसे सकारात्मक सोच वाले व पैसे कमाने की इच्छा रखने वाले लोगो को अपने साथ जोड़ना है | 2 से 5 , 8 से 16 और इस तरह आपको पता भी नहीं चलेगा कब आपकी डाउन लाइन में हजारों लोग़ कम कर रहे होंगे, है न कितना आसान … बस पैसे बरसेंगे …आप लम्बी गाड़ी बुक करवा कर रख ले |
इस तरह के व्यवसाय से कितने लोग़ करोड़पति बने है वो आप उँगलियों पर गिन सकते है पर जो इन के झासे में आ कर सब कुछ गवा बेठे है उनकी गिनती लाखो करोडो में है | पिछले कुछ समय से बाजार में मल्टी लेवल मार्केटिंग और चिट फण्ड कंपनियो की बाढ़ आ गई है। ये कंपनिया एक ऐसे समय में आई हैं जब भारत बेरोजगारी की समस्या से जूझ रहा |

----------


## dkj

इसमें निवेशकों को भारी भरकम रिटर्न (कई बार सौ फीसदी तक) का लालच देकर निवेश कराया जाता है। लेकिन, आखिरकार ऐसी स्कीम लाने वाली कंपनियां या फर्म कुछ महीनों या वर्षों में निवेशकों का लाखों-करोड़ों लेकर रफूचक्कर हो जाती हैं और मोटा रिटर्न मिलने की आस लगाए निवेशक हाथ मलते रह जाते हैं।

इसके बाद ठगी के शिकार निवेशक पुलिस थानों के चक्कर इस उम्मीद से लगाते रहते हैं आज नहीं तो कल जालसाज पकड़ा जाएगा और उनका मूलधन ही कमोबेश मिल जाएगा।

दरअसल, हकीकत यह है कि यह ठगी इतने सुनियोजित तरीके से की जाती है कि इसमें आरोपी के पकड़े जाने के बाद भी निवेशकों का पैसा मिलना काफी मुश्किल होता है। हाल में स्पीक एशिया, स्टाक गुरु और एन मार्ट जैसी कंपनियों की पोंजी स्कीमें कुछ इसी तरह की हकीकत बयां कर रही हैं।

देश में पोंजी स्कीम का जाल इस कदर फैला कि छोटे-छोटे किसानों तक को इसने अपनी चपेट में ले लिया। चाहे, आंध्र प्रदेश, तमिलनाडु, महाराष्ट्र, गोवा, उत्तराखंड या पंजाब तक के किसानों के एमु फार्मिंग के नाम पर डूब गए लाखों रुपये की बात हो या पूर्वोत्तर के कुछ राज्यों में बकरी पालन जैसी स्कीम के नाम पर की जाने वाली ठगी।

----------


## dkj

_दरअसल, आज हम जिस पोंजी स्कीम की बात कर रहे हैं उसका जन्मदाता एक इतावली नागरिक था। इसे चार्ल्स पोंजी के नाम से जानते हैं, लेकिन उसका पूरा नाम कारलोस जियेन्नों गिवोवान्नी गुग्लिम्लों टोबाल्डो पोंजी था। 38 वर्ष की उम्र में अमेरिका में कदम रखने वाले पोंजी ने प्रथम विश्वयुद्ध की समाप्ति के बाद यूरोपीय मौद्रिक व विनिमय अव्यवस्था का फायदा उठाया और उसी उद्देश्य से उसने एक स्कीम शुरू की।

इस स्कीम में उसने 45 दिन में प्रत्येक निवेशक को 50 फीसदी तक रिटर्न देने का लालच दिया। आगे पोंजी ने द सिक्युरिटीज एक्सचेंज कंपनी बनाई, जिसमें निवेश के लिए लोगों की भारी भीड़ उमड़ी। हजारों निवेशकों ने पैसा लगाया।_

----------


## dkj

पोंजी स्कीम का इतिहास पुराना है, चार्ल्स डिकंस  के उपन्यास लिठिल डओरिठ 1857 (Little Dorrit),  में इस तरह की स्कीम का वर्णन है

----------


## dkj

पोंजी ने द सिक्युरिटीज एक्सचेंज कंपनी बनाई भी बनायी, हजारों निवेशकों ने उसमे पैसा लगाया। आखिरकार निवेशकों के लिए पोंजी की यह स्कीम छलावा साबित हुई लोगो के पैसे डूब गए। ये शुरुआत थी पोंजी स्कीम की। पोंजी स्कीम फर्जी तरीके से लोंगों से धन इक्कठा करती है. पैसे लगाने वालो को मिलनेवाला लाभ निवेश के व्यावसायिक निवेश से न होकर बाद में जुडनेवाले लोगो के निवेश से मिलता हैl पिरामिड तरह की एक संरचना बनती है जो अपने ही भार से एक दिन गिर भी जाती है | पिरमिड एक अवैध धंधा है जिसमे पैसे का एक व्यक्ति से दूसरे व्यक्ति तक का केवल घुमाना मात्र है इस श्रृखला में आगे से आगे लोग़ जोड़ कर पैसे का हेर फेर किया जाता है सामान्यता इसमे कोई प्रोडक्ट नहीं होता लेकिन छलावे के लिए कंपनियों द्वारा कुछ प्रोडक्ट जोड़ दिए जाते है ताकि इसे एक व्यवसाय की शकल दी जा सके, गौरतलब है की इस पिरमिड से बाहर शायद ही किसी को ये प्रोडक्ट की जरूरत मासूस होती हो | कंपनी से जुड़ने पर पेयर बनाना अनिवार्य शर्त होती है| ये कंपनियां उत्पाद की बिक्री से ज्यादा लोगों की भर्ती पर विश्वास रखती है | इन कंपनियों में जब निचले स्तर पर जुड़ने वालों की संख्या ज्यादा हो जाती है तो कंपनी भाग जाती हैl वेबसाइट , फोन बंद हो जाते है |

----------


## dkj

देश में पोंजी स्कीम का जाल ऐसा फेल चूका है की शहर से गावं तक कोई भी आछूता नहीं रहा है | आंध्र प्रदेश , तमिलनाडु , महारष्ट , गोवा , उतराखंड , पंजाब या हिमाचल कोई भी राज्य ऐसी कम्पनिओं के माया जाल से बचा नहीं है, सपीक एशिया, स्टाक गुरु , राम सर्वे जैसे ओन लाइन सर्वे, कुछ हेल्थ के नाम पर अपनी ठगी की दुकानदारी चला रहे है और कुछ ने तो नया और नायब तरीका जैसे सोना बेचने के नाम पर और शुद्ता का हवाला देकर अपना नेटवर्क फैला रखा है और लाखो लोगो को इस धोखाधड़ी पर आधारित काम में जोड़ चुके हैl ऐसा नहीं है की बेरोजगार लोग ही इन् कामो में जुड़े है बल्कि कई आला ऑफिसर यंहा तक की आयकर विभाग के लोग जो शायद लेन देन की कला और इससे जुड़े सभी प्रलोभन से अवगत है इस तरह की स्कीम में जुड़े है और इन् लोगो का काम आसान बना रहे हैl
पिरामिड स्टाइल पर आधारित मार्कटिंग कम्पनियाँ जो की पुरे देश में बे रोक टोक काम कर रही है किसी कठोर कानून के आभाव के कारण पनप रही हैl स्पीक एशिया का सच अभी तक हमारे सामने है पर शायद कानून का आभाव और रातोरात करोड़पति बन्ने के इच्छा के चलते ऐसी कंपनिया खूब चल रही है और शायद आगे भी इस्सी तरह से चलती रहेगीl  
हजारो लोग ठग जाने के बाद भी नेटवर्क मार्कटिंग कम्पनिओं का विरोध नहीं करते , बल्कि कई उदाहरण है की लोगों ने कंपनी के बचाव के लिए विरोध भी किया, जिसका कारण शायद यह है की “यदि बकरा बन गए तों औरो को बकरा बनाओं “की नीति पर चलता है अपना कमीशन लो और मोज करो इसलिए बेवकूफ बनने वाला यह समझते हुए भी वो ठगा जा चूका है विरोध करने के बजाये अन्य लोगों को बेवकूफ बनाकर अपना फंसा पैसा निकालने के जुगाड़ में रहता है|
मल्टी लेवल मार्केटिंग कंपनियों के खिलाफ सबसे बड़ी कार्रवाई राजस्थान सरकार ने की है. इसके अलावा चेतावनी जारी करते हुए आम नागरिकों से ऐसे किसी कारोबार में शामिल न होने की अपील की हैl राजस्थान सरकार ने प्राइज चिट एंड मनी सर्कुलेशन स्कीम (बैनिंग) एक्ट 1978 आधार पर मल्टी लेवल मार्केटिंग को प्रतिबंधित किया है, जो पूरे देश में प्रभावी हैl सरकार के द्वारा समय समय पर चेतावनी व आपील जरी की जा रही है ग्राहक ऐसी किसी भी कम्पनी में निवेश न करे जो कम समय में पैसा दुगना –चोगना करने का प्रलोभन दे, न ही किसी नेटवर्क मार्किटग के झांसे में आये | याद रखे की रातोरात आपको कोइ करोड़पति नहीं बना सकता हाँ बकरा बन्ने में चंद मिनिट लगते है, सकारातमक सोच के बकरे से नकारत्मक इन्सान बने रहना ज्यादा उचित है …क्यों की मैं बनुगा करोडपति का मैं .मैं

----------


## dkj

कुछ दिनों के बाद आखिरकार निवेशकों के लिए पोंजी की यह स्कीम छलावा साबित हुई और हजारों लोगों को लाखों डूब गए। तो इस तरह शुरुआत हुई पोंजी स्कीम की। यह डरा-धमकाकर नहीं बल्कि सपने दिखाकर लूटने या लोगों को छलने का बिजनेस है।

दरअसल, पोंजी स्कीम के काफी हद तक सफल होने के पीछे एक मनोवैज्ञानिक कारण है। यूं कहें, जब कोई व्यक्ति यह महसूस करता या देखता है कि कुछ लोग अपनी निवेश पर भारी मुनाफा कमा रहे हैं, तो उसके मन में लालच उठता है और वह उनका अनुकरण करने लगता है। वह नहीं सोचता कि सामान्य स्थितियों में कानून के दायरे में रहते हुए इतना भारी मुनाफा असंभव है।

10-15 साल पहले काफी चिट फंड स्कीमें आईं
करीब 10-15 साल पहले की बात करें तो काफी गैर बैंकिंग वित्तीय कंपनियां बाजार में एक से बढ़कर एक लुभावने ऑफर लेकर आईं। वह निवेशकों को भारी भरकम रिटर्न के साथ सुनिश्चित उपहार तक का लालच दे रही थीं। इनमें हॉली डे रिसॉर्ट बनाने से लेकर चाय बागान का स्वामित्व तक दिलाने की योजनाएं शामिल थीं। इसके साथ मुफ्त में विदेश यात्राओं का भी ऑफर हुआ करता था।

इस तरह पहचानें पोंजी स्कीम
आम लोगों या निवेशकों के लिए सबसे चुनौतीपूर्ण होता है पोंजी स्कीमों की पहचान करना। इसका ऐसा कोई तय फार्मूला तो नहीं है, जिसके आधार पर कोई पोंजी स्कीम की पहचान कर लेगा, लेकिन किसी भी निवेश योजना में निवेश से पहले सतर्कता और विवेक का इस्तेमाल करे तो वह आसानी से इस तरह की ठगी से बच सकता है। यानी, यूं कहें कि यदि आप थोड़ा बहुत भी सतर्क हैं तो आपके लिए इन फर्जी स्कीमों की पहचान कर पाना मुश्किल नहीं है।

जैसेकि, यदि कोई स्कीम प्रचलित तौर पर मिलने वाले रिटर्न से अधिक देने का वादा कर रही है तो सतर्क हो जाएं, इसमें जालसाजी हो सकती है। वहीं, यदि कोई कहे कि आपका निवेश पूरी तरह सुरक्षित है, तो इसमें भी छलावे की गुंजाइश है। क्योंकि, किसी भी वित्तीय योजना को सौ फीसदी फुल प्रुफ नहीं कहा जा सकता है।

एक अहम पहलू यह भी है कि यदि कोई कंपनी निवेशकों को स्कीम के कानूनी होने का दावा बार-बार कर रही है तो इसमें फर्जीवाड़े की आशंका है। इसके अलावा, यदि किसी स्कीम में ब्रांड बिल्डिंग पर अधिक जोर दिया जाए या सालाना 15 फीसदी से अधिक रिटर्न का दावा किया जाए तो समझिए की मामला संदिग्ध है। इन स्थितियों में पूरी जांच-पड़ताल करने के बाद ही निवेश की ओर कदम बढ़ाएं। जहां तक संभव हो लुभावनी स्कीमों से दूरी ही बना कर रखें। क्योंकि, लालच ही ठगी का मार्ग प्रशस्त करता है।

पोंजी स्कीम या मल्टी लेवल मार्केटिंग का सब्जबाग मानों यूं होता है कि एक भिखारी भी कुछ ही महीनों में अरबपति बन जाएगा। यह एक तरह से सुनियोजित कॉरपोरेट ठगी का मॉडल है।

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही अच्छी एवं सही जानकारी ! मैं स्वयं कभी इसका एक भाग था ! समय रहते अलग होने से बच गया !


सभी से आगह है उपर वर्णित बातों का ध्यान रखें साथ ही अपने पुरूषार्थ पर पुरा भरोसा करें ओर लालच में ना आये !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> बहुत ही अच्छी एवं सही जानकारी ! मैं स्वयं कभी इसका एक भाग था ! समय रहते अलग होने से बच गया !
> 
> 
> सभी से आगह है उपर वर्णित बातों का ध्यान रखें साथ ही अपने पुरूषार्थ पर पुरा भरोसा करें ओर लालच में ना आये !!


डिट्टो...................

----------

